

Show HN: Uber for Coffee in Portland – a Startup Weekend project - qrohlf
http://spoke.coffee

======
TD-Linux
5 minute coffee delivery seems like an unreasonably short time. The order page
is also pretty unrefined. TBH this feels more like a school project than a
startup.

~~~
encoderer
SpoonRocket gives me entire meals in 15 mins. With limited neighborhood
coverage, 5mins seems doable.

------
applecore
Wait, .coffee is a valid TLD now?

~~~
espressopowered
Sure is :D

------
espressopowered
Looks really cool!

What has the uptake been like?

~~~
qrohlf
We filled 18 orders in our first day or so, amidst trying to write the app and
advertise.

